# My First Revolver Has Been Purchased



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Just picked up a new gp100 6" stainless (kgp161) for $549 price matched at Gander Mt. Did the research and think I made the right choice. Cant wait to pick it up and shoot it. Will post pics once I pick it up!

Random Question: Where is the best place to buy wood grips?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I really like the GP100. They are really nice shooters.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Yea thats what I found was what everyone who has owned one thought. I think I got a pretty good deal too for a new in box gun. I remember seeing a gp100 used for $525 in a different gander mountain.


----------

